# need help w/ John deere mower



## crest (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a john deere lawnmower STX38 12.5HP Kohler engine , my problem is tends to cut off when I put the blades in gear- ANY suggestions are welcome


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bad switch maybe....


----------



## crest (Jun 27, 2005)

actually it is my dads, He feels it is not the switch. Thinks it may be more of a carb problem. Electric switch kicks blade in gear- it runs once the deck gets to turning. The engine is hard to start in the first place- he is just agravated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok so it doesn't just cut off abruptly, just kinda gears down and stops? it may be a carb problem, something hanging etc.


----------



## Bob1882 (Dec 25, 2011)

Be sure the engine is warmed up for at last 2 minutes before engaging the blade


----------

